# Line weight and fly size?



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Is there a general rule of thumb for line wt and fly size?. On a 6wt I can get away with a size 4 sometimes but what about the lower weights 3wt,4wt..or is it dependent on rod power and tippet? If anyone has a link to a generic chart that would be helpful..or any experience..thanks,
Janus


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't know of any charts or general rule of thumb. My advise would be if you are throwing big flies on smaller rods push your cast abit to the side to avoid the fly connecting with the rod during the cast, even a small nick will result in a broken rod. Throwing big flies can be done but will be alot of work and ware out your arm. Use a heavier shorter leader if you want to throw larger flies long light leader and tippet will twist and become very jerky when trying to push big flies on light rods. As far as throwing small flies on heavier rods, this also can be done in a pinch but will be very clumsy and hard to make a delicate presentaion as a small fly would indicate. Either way both can be accomplished by adjusting stroke, speed and cast position to make it work in a pinch. I have seen pretty big flies thrown on short 3wt. when conditions demand it but I would limit it to nescessity. S


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks I figured it was a rather obvious question. I just built a 4wt and was looking at my flies and they are all about 12-4 size wasn't sure if I should downsize...jumping the gun. Won't fish it till spring, getting cabin fever.
Thanks


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

You should be fine with that set up. I am getting the fever also and my just brave the cold lousy weather down here for a shot at something. S


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm braving it , on occasion...it's getting rough up here clearing the ice from the guides and having your feet go numb...


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

It is from my experience that it is all depends on your rod action wether it is slow, med or fast. I have a 0wt Sage Slt and I can throw size 10 poppers easily with it. I have also used a size 2 EP minnow fly on it with no problems. So in general it is depends on rod action and the ability of the caster all together. I also got a little Diamondglass 2wt 5 ftr. that can throw poppers for gills but it much harder to do it but fun as heck. Also got about a dozen brookies on it so far this year with 2 being 14". Talk about having a blast.


----------



## booky (Oct 23, 2007)

speakin of ice on your guides is there a hidden secret how to keep this from happening? or just sack up and pick it off every 10 minutes.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

I have about the same question.I have just bought a used outfit # 7 matching with floating line to fish for stocked trout at dam spillway.Will the floating line be OK or should it be changed.Have no idea what flys to use in winter.
Jake


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

You may want to change to a sinking line, a less expensive alternative is pick up a pack of mini tips, these will conectet with loop to loop conection and you will usually finding two to four different tips with different sink rate's. As for flies, not knowing the river you are fishing try streamers. wooly buggers. localized nymph patterns and black stone fly nymphs. Swing the streamers and dead drift the nymphs with a lift at the end of the drift. Find out the water temp at the spillway and do a little research on what the local insects are and you should find some fish. Feel free to pm or give me a call at the shop to discuss. 513-322-1900 Steve


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

chapstick, or any grease in the guides will help alot with ice buildup, but you still have to pop out ice every once in a while. as for the winter trout streamers seem to be the ticket so far, once the water is low i think scuds and midges will play a big role as well. a minitip would be a big advantage right now getting into the deeper runs, i like them more than a sink tip because you can switch very quickly and i think sinking or sinktip lines get down faster than is neccesary around here
also, you can throw big flies on small rods, i dont like to fish anything bigger than a size 10 on my 3wt, however i can fish a size 6 sculpin on it if i need. if i forsee a need to throw the bigger flies i often will just bring my 3wt and my 6wt and just have the 6 for the streamers


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

what technique do you use for sculpins.? They have no swim bladder from what I understand. Do you crawl them on the bottom with a sink tip or do you dart them? tried for the first time the other day and never fished them before so didn't know where to begin.
Janus


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

If the water is not very deep you can get away with using sinking line. I use my floating line and when I need to get the bottom than i put a 5 ft. poly leader on and with a 4 ft tippet. works very well and don't have to carry extra line for changing conditions as you go up/down stream. As for sculpins ,I fish them on the bottomslowly twitch or hop them. This is a great way to catch smallies and tie the weight on it so hook point will ride up and not snag on bottom. 
In a Fly Tyer issue there is a nice pattern called a mad tom, Itied these in black and they catch fish. I am in the process of making some with tubes for my spey rod.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I agree with Fly fish dog on the sculpins. I like the wool head variations I remember the mad tom pattern the your talking about. Glad you mentioned it I had forgoten about this very effective pattern. Do you use deer hair for the head? 
Another technique for floating line fishing deeper is to use Xink or a simular product and grease the leader and fly with it to help get it down. You may have to reapply every now and then but effective in a pinch. As far Ice on the guides, lock deicer works but use it sparingly. Chapstick or sunscreen of the water proof variety work pretty well. I use "water babies" its very mild being desinged for infants and small children and being water proof helps it last a little longer and shed the water so there is less to freeze. S


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

So do you guys use or need a spare spool? I have some poly leaders and have have been thinking about getting some spare spools for my reels but can't really come up with a reason why I would need them. If you have spare spools what are you using them for? Alos, I don't tie my own flies but I have some sculpins patterns that I bought they ride hook up can I twist a little weight on the hook bend to make them ride hook up? I fish rocky river and it's um...rocky. bottom crawling causes a ton of hangups.
Janus


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks to you fellows for all the helpful post as I am taking it all in and trying to learn something.Got the outfit out in the yard this morning for a little practice and found my casting is about the same as in 1976,the last time I used a fly rod,not too good.
Jake


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

i think whats more important than hook size vs line weight would be the wind resistance of the fly versus line weight---you can cast a 3/0 bare tarpon hook a mile with a 4 weight but when you add 6 five inch saddle hackles and some flashabou in a deciever pattern then you'll be looking for the 10 weight and associated leader


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

kyjake,
The people on here are a great source of info and really willing to share it. I just ask questions..ha! not really but, it's refreshing to talk about "fishing" with a fly rod..as opposed to the consumerism aspect that sometimes plagues fly fishing...that seems to be an east coast and west coast thing in my experience of hearing people discuss fly fishing. People tend to concentrate on what you are fishing (rod brand, reel brand, line brand, vest brand, sunglasses brand) with ALOT more then technique and casting and in general just enjoying the sport. Maybe in the midwest we are more "just fish" types don't know but I'm really grateful for all I've learned from this board I've put it great, practical use.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

The line on my outfit is .039 at the tip and after about 5' is .059 .Would anyone know what size and taper this might be?This is a much better handling line than the outfit I bought in 1954 and used until the 1970's.
Going to try to find a good day this week and try some 1/64 oz. jigs for trout.Most of the good trout I have seen caught there this fall have been on live minnows.
Jake


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

the line size is determined by the actual weight in grains of the front 30' of line---its just a guideline --other variables are the rod design , line diameter(wind resistance) and your casting style---if it works for you---use it


if you find the weight in grains there are charts to tell what size line it is---i have a scale that weighs the line


----------

